# Pen Exchange Please Read



## Final Strut

So I just finished doing what is called a PITH (pen it the hat) exchange over on IAP. It was a lot of fun and I thought since we are getting quite a few pen turners over here that maybe we could give it a try over here. I ran it by Kevin and he said to go for it. So here is how it is going to work…
•	Reply to this thread by midnight January 12th. 
•	Sunday the 13th I will put a list together of everyone that signed up and post it for 2 days for everyone to review just to make sure I didn’t miss anyone. 
•	On the 15th I will post a list of random generated pairings.
•	Once the list of pairs is posted you will have until February 12th to make the exchange. 
•	It will be your responsibility to contact your exchange partner to get their address for shipping. 
•	You can then do one of two things, make and send a pen of your choice (this is the preferred) or coordinate with your partner on a pen they would like. 
•	You are encouraged to push yourself and try something different or new. For example the one I just did for the other exchange was my first ever capped pen wrapped in a blank that I cast using walnut shells (which was something new for me also) and PR(I’ll post pics soon). 
•	Along with the pen send two blanks with it. These can be whatever you want them to be.
•	Once the exchange has been made and both parties have their pens and blanks post pics in a new thread.
If you have any suggestion with what I am doing let me know and I can adjust accordingly. I have set the dated so there is plenty of time for people to get signed up and one full month to make the exchange.


----------



## Final Strut

I'll kick the list off. 

I am in.


----------



## longbeard

Hi Scott
Even though im a member at the IAP, i did not get in the last PITH, but looked like alot of as i followed it to the end.
So, COUNT ME IN on this one.


----------



## BassBlaster

I didnt get in the IAP PITH because I was busy. I believe I can make this one happen so count me in. Now to decide on what to do!?! I have some ideas. I may have to get started on a blank now!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Count me in 
Scott


----------



## greenmtnguy

I can do this. I'm in


----------



## Vern Tator

I would like to be in on this!


----------



## mayortb

I'm good, sounds like fun
TB


----------



## khobson

Here is my quandry: I too followed the tail end of this on IAP but hesitate to join due to my being so new to the world of pen turning. I thoroughly enjoy turning pens and honing my skills.....but I recognize that I have a long way to go before I can put myself in a league with some of the others around here. How will it be received if a noob like me is paired with one the more advanced turners?


----------



## NYWoodturner

khobson said:


> Here is my quandry: I too followed the tail end of this on IAP but hesitate to join due to my being so new to the world of pen turning. I thoroughly enjoy turning pens and honing my skills.....but I recognize that I have a long way to go before I can put myself in a league with some of the others around here. How will it be received if a noob like me is paired with one the more advanced turners?



There is nothing like one of these swaps to make you push yourself beyond your limits which is how you grow. I would be honored to be paired with you or any other "noob" If you think about it you are in possession of a milestone in someones journey... Pretty cool if you ask me 
Scott


----------



## Kevin

I agree with Scott all the way. We are not a persnickety bunch. If you screw up and can't dig out there's a bunch of guys and gals here that will come to your aid and dig right along with you to get you back on level ground. I guarantee it. 

Jump in and give it your best shot Kris.


----------



## BassBlaster

I agree, dont worry about being a "noob". I guess in the whole scheme of things, I'm a noob too. Ive only been turning for a little better than a year now. I have focused primarily on pens and make some really nice ones but have yet to try anything I would consider advanced. For this exchange, I'm going to push myself to try and hope I succeed and I may not. I'm a believer that you must fail to succeed. If I fail, I'll try again. In the end, I dont expect anyone is going to complain or be unhappy with what I send them. Maybe on other forums but this isnt other forums. WB is a very different place. Different in a very good way.


----------



## khobson

No time to try like the present....count me in!


----------



## Final Strut

I could have it said it any better than what has already been said. New guy or not all are welcome and encouraged to participate. We all started somewhere and are all at different levels. Use this exchange as an oportunity to push your pen turning to a new level.


----------



## AXEMAN58

Count me in. Sounds like a hoot.


----------



## Mrfish55

Put me down, looks like I'm the lone Canadian in the group so far.


----------



## NCWoodArt

Count me in on this but i prefer be paired with a US destination- the export stuff is somewhat a hassle for me to get done with all the extra paperwork & shipping cost- (sorry Mrfish I don't do any non US transactions)


----------



## healeydays

I'll give it a try. Could be fun, but it will be one of my first so prepare for it not being as perfect as others found here...


----------



## Mrfish55

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Count me in on this but i prefer be paired with a US destination- the export stuff is somewhat a hassle for me to get done with all the extra paperwork & shipping cost- (sorry Mrfish I don't do any non US transactions)



That's ok, shipping to the US is usually cost prohibitive for me as well (last time I shipped a pen to the US it cost me $13 ) the paperwork is no big deal though. If another Canadian signs up perhaps we can be paired up just to make it easy.


----------



## AXEMAN58

healeydays said:


> I'll give it a try. Could be fun, but it will be one of my first so prepare for it not being as perfect as others found here...



Dude, I've seen your work. I should be so imperfect.:hatsoff:


----------



## TurnerTom

Sounds like fun!! Sign me up.

Tom


----------



## Final Strut

We are rollin along everyone. So far we have 14 people signed up and eight days to go for the sign-up. If you know of any pen turners that are not signed up shoot them a pm so they can get on the list. 

Start thinking about what you may do for your exchange pen now because if your like me your plans will probably change four or five times before you get it in the mail.


----------



## BassBlaster

Final Strut said:


> Start thinking about what you may do for your exchange pen now because if your like me your plans will probably change four or five times before you get it in the mail.



Start thinking? I allready made a pen, lol. But, once it was completed, I decided I wasnt 100% happy with it so I started over today!! Same pen, less flaws, at least thats the plan.


----------



## Wildthings

OK OK I can't hold out anymore add me to the list!!

WT


----------



## Final Strut

BassBlaster said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start thinking about what you may do for your exchange pen now because if your like me your plans will probably change four or five times before you get it in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start thinking? I allready made a pen, lol. But, once it was completed, I decided I wasnt 100% happy with it so I started over today!! Same pen, less flaws, at least thats the plan.
Click to expand...


Haha, I here you. I have a couple of ideas in mind but none of them will work with the hardware I have on hand. I look at that as a bonus because it makes no sence to order just one kit at a time with shipping and all. Atleast that is the way I explain it to the boss.


----------



## Final Strut

Wildthings said:


> OK OK I can't hold out anymore add me to the list!!
> 
> WT



gotcha


----------



## Final Strut

Just a reminder that tomorrow is the deadline to get signed up. So far we have 15 people signed up, which means that someone may have to double up and do two trades unless we can hit an even number of participants. If you would be interested in having two exchange partners, in the even we stay at an odd number, post a reply to this.


----------



## BarbS

Okay, I'll throw in here and make it 16. My problem is the cold weather and tough conditions in the shop, but I love doing pens, so I should find an above-freezing day before mid-February. If I can't, I'll holler "help" to someone here! But these exchanges are fun. So, count me in!


----------



## WoodLove

Ill do it as well...... will be my first pen making venture but should be fun. Count me in if the numbers end up even. I dont wanna be the odd man out.....


----------



## Mrfish55

If you wind up at an odd number you can cut me if you wish, looks like I'm the lone Canadian, some people don't like shipping to Canada.


----------



## greenmtnguy

Mrfish55 said:


> If you wind up at an odd number you can cut me if you wish, looks like I'm the lone Canadian, some people don't like shipping to Canada.


If it comes to that, I have no problem shipping to Canada and making 2 pens to keep everyone in the exchange.


----------



## Final Strut

Ok everyone, I just posted a new thread with the list of people that are signed up. Check the list and make sure I didn't miss anyone please.


----------



## alexdom_89

Count me in hope I'm not to late


----------



## DKMD

burlguy72 said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wind up at an odd number you can cut me if you wish, looks like I'm the lone Canadian, some people don't like shipping to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, I have no problem shipping to Canada,,, if it helps...
Click to expand...


Cory, can't you just throw it to Canada?


----------



## Final Strut

alexdom_89 said:


> Count me in hope I'm not to late



I got you added to the list. We are now at an even 18 people


----------

